# Help | I want to grow =\



## Shay12tg (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi there...

I live in Israel and I want to start growing.
I think I'll grow inside my house or on my roof I'm not sure yet.
The main thing is that because I live in Israel I don't know where can I buy seeds from =\
I can order seeds online but I don't know if they'll arrive (cannabis is illegal in Israel).
Do you think that the customs will find it? what are the odds?
Can you give me some instructions? Can I even start growing? (I am not that rich =\ I don't have so much $$).
(How many seeds I need to have a nice self-use amount of weed).

P.S.
I appreciate if you give me a good site that I can order seeds from to Israel (with quick delivery and some good **** ).
and recommend me which kind of cannabis is the best for a good *EDIT* STONE 

thanks,
Shay.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 12, 2009)

You can grow any marijuana seeds, so try first with seeds you get in a bag of weed you purchased. You need some dirt and some pots too, get good soil for the seeds.


----------



## Shay12tg (Jul 12, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> You can grow any marijuana seeds, so try first with seeds you get in a bag of weed you purchased. You need some dirt and some pots too, get good soil for the seeds.


I don't have any seeds, because I don't have any weed  
I want to grow to have weed  (only self-use).


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the board Shay.

Check out Attitude. 
hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/
(replace the xx with tt in the hxxp.)

Might want to look at Seedsman Skunk Haze. They are about the cheapest you will find. They are good quality too. Nirvana also has low priced seeds to begin with.
Seedsmans Purple Bud and White Widow are listed as easy to grow or "Good for beginners". They are pretty well priced aswell.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 12, 2009)

i recomend breedbay.co.uk
very discreet package i highly doubt customs will find it


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jul 12, 2009)

i would for sure start with some cheaper seeds. i bought some at retail $200 for 10 seeds--glad i didn't use em in my first grow cuz i killed all 20 from the bagseed i started.... as far as $$ you can put as much or as little as you want. but be prepared to spend a few hundred easy. don't skimp on your fan or your light.... and read read read...


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd also check out seedbay.com they have some cheap seeds there as well as strains unavailable on most sites!


                                                               Phatpharmer


----------



## Shay12tg (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks all 
and I just wanted to know and ask.
because I live in Israel its really super-hot in here (30-35C in the summer), will the weed grow in such hot conditions?
grow them inside my house or on the roof? (its really hot on the roof).
do I need to buy light or something except the seeds?
and another question (sorry ) what is the seeds per plant ratio? is it 1 seed for 1 plant?
and how should I care the plant? fertilize it?
what will kill the seeds? how can I know they are dead?
do I really need lights and fans? will it grow without them?
and what seed is the best for this:
1. cheap.
2. big harvest (as big as possible).
3. fast grow (as fast as possible).
4. super good stone 
5. can grow in my area conditions (hot temp) with the less need of more products.

thanks.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello Shay12tg 

Welcome to the forum.

You are already half way through your growing season, the only way you could grow now is if you grow inside.

eace:


----------



## Shay12tg (Jul 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Shay12tg
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


ok thanks but if you can helo me with my last replay questions it will be greate.

thanks,
Shay =]


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 12, 2009)

1 seed can be one plant if you are lucky enough to have 100% germ rates just read as much about growing from this site as you can before you get started you should have an idea of what to do 
seeds will sprout if you can store them in a dark cool place
lights and fans are needed to maximize yeild you might even need an air conditioner


----------



## Shay12tg (Jul 12, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> 1 seed can be one plant if you are lucky enough to have 100% germ rates just read as much about growing from this site as you can before you get started you should have an idea of what to do
> seeds will sprout if you can store them in a dark cool place
> lights and fans are needed to maximize yeild you might even need an air conditioner


OK, thanks;

what lights do I need? a regular fluorescence (white) light?
what voltage the lights should be?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 12, 2009)

you can grow for say like the first month with like 3 cfls. 23 watters
after that the plant will get to big and youl need like 10-20 to light the plants properly
look into buy a 400 watt hps and youll be able to grow in roughly a 4x4 area
just check out the stickies in grow room design and anyother stichy you see will answer alot of these kind of questions


----------

